
11 Ways to Invoke a Function in JavaScript - myshov
https://twitter.com/myshov/status/848626449783369730
======
johnhenry
Interesting. I just happen to have this tab open:
[http://exploringjs.com/es6/ch_callables.html](http://exploringjs.com/es6/ch_callables.html).

------
myshov
Hi, guys! I just want to be clear. I have a little mistake in my tweet because
I mixed a function invocation and a code execution in one place, so please
forgive me. But it's fun anyway ;)

~~~
angry-hacker
Just link the picture next time, or even better to pastebin or such.

------
sprocketonline
This is why we can't have nice things.

